# $75 Sofa and Chair



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

For Sale is a Sofa and Chair. Shows some wear but still life in them. Asking $75 located in Marblehead, Ottawa County. Color is Tan. We did have some good fitting covers for them that were blue in color but they are not included in the sale. Wife could give let you know where she got them because they did fit really well. Bought new furniture set to fit color scheme so these must go. Able to be picked up with prior plan as they are out of house. PM or text 2 won six 337 Four Two Two 1. TIA ER


----------

